# Umsetzung eines 2D Jump and Runs



## Tandos (15. Sep 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte gerne mit ein paar Freunden ein 2D Jump and Run programmieren. Wir haben zum Teil auch schon gute Javakenntnisse allerdings hat keiner von uns je ein Spiel programmiert... Daher suchen wir aktuell nach einer Grafikumgebung(Nennt man das so?) die den einstieg relativ einfach macht indem sie gut nachzuvollziehen ist.

Fällt euch etwas passendes ein was ihr uns empfehlen könnt?

Gruß
Tandos


----------



## foobar (16. Sep 2008)

Suchst du eine Entwicklungsumgebung oder eine API zur Entwicklung von 2D Games?


----------



## manuche (16. Sep 2008)

Such hier im Forum mal nach quaxlis Spieletutorial!
Ist zwar nicht exklusiv für ein Jump'n'run aber wenn ihr es versteht könnt ihr es auf jedes beliebige 2D-Spiel anwenden...


----------



## Tandos (16. Sep 2008)

@foobar: Wir sind auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten API

@manuche: Vielen Dank für den Tipp werde ich mir zuhause mal anschauen


----------



## Guest (16. Sep 2008)

Eine API für Jump 'n Runs werdet Ihr nicht finden, nur allgemeine Game-API's. Die notwenidge Logik müßt Ihr auf jeden Fall implementieren. Wenn Ihr meint, daß es nicht ohn API geht, guckt mal hier: Gage2D


----------



## manuche (17. Sep 2008)

@Gast: es geht ja auch um eine 2D API und nicht eine Jump'n'Run API 
btw basiert quaxlis Tutorial auf der standard Java API!


----------



## Lulumann6 (17. Sep 2008)

ja quaxlis tutorial basiert auf der standard java api.
ich hab auch schon ein mario clone mithilfe der standard java api geschrieben, dafür braucht man nicht unbeding eine extra api.


----------



## Quaxli (17. Sep 2008)

manuche hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Gast: es geht ja auch um eine 2D API und nicht eine Jump'n'Run API



Der "Gast"-Beitrag war von mir. Wollte nur sicher sein, daß das klar ist 

Ich kann mich auch den Vorrednern nur anschließen, was dieses Spieletutorial betrifft.....


----------

